# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  [RESOLVED] Windows Messages in WPF

## Eric H

I have a WPF app that I want to be able to handle certain Windows Messages that other apps send to it. In Windows Forms, I could overload the OnNotifyMessage method in my form and handle arbitrary messages there. How do I do this in WPF? All I know about the messages are the message ids (e.g., unsigned int WM_MyMessage = 0x8001).

Eric

----------


## Eric H

After a bit more searching, I've found a solution:

        // Handler must be added once the window is loaded
        void Main_Loaded(object sender, RoutedEventArgs e)
        {
            HwndSource source = HwndSource.FromHwnd(new WindowInteropHelper(this).Handle);
            source.AddHook(new HwndSourceHook(WndProc));
        }

        private static IntPtr WndProc(IntPtr hwnd, int msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, ref bool handled)
        {
            // Handle messages here
            return IntPtr.Zero;
        }

The solution was originally found here: http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/For...-cb7cdb27bd83/

Eric

----------

